# Citicoline speeds up damaged nerve recovery



## Arnold (May 17, 2014)

Citicoline ? alias cytidine-5′-disphosphocholine ? is a legal smart drug; it’s a precursor of phosphatidylcholine and acetylcholine. According to an animal study published in Turkish Neurosurgery, citicoline stimulates the recovery of damaged nerves. And reading the study makes you wonder what other interesting neurological effects citicoline might have… Since scientists discovered that phosphatidylcholine is a […]

*Read More...*


----------

